# Moca through Ethernet switch question



## Bird_Flu (Jul 8, 2008)

I had a question for everyone. I'm about to become a first time home buyer. In my current apartment everything is on one floor and close so I just ran some long Ethernet cables to connect my Roamio basic and two TiVo mini's. Once we close on our house I don't have a desire to cut up my walls and or run Ethernet everywhere so I had a question about hooking up my Roamio and my two mini's. I know I need to put the one moca bridge before the modem, then plug it into my router, but in my entertainment unit where I'll put the other moca adapter can I plug that into a switch so the other devices, blu-ray, AppleTV etc., share that same part of the network? Can I also get additional moca adapters and keep the TiVo and mini's set to Ethernet instead of switching them to moca?


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

I was wondering a similar thing. If 2 tivos (premiere and HD) are next to each other. Can I use one Moca adapter and connect its Ethernet output to a simple Ethernet switch and connects the tivos to the switch. Or do I need 2 MOCA adapters on a splitter to the coax in the room?

In a different room I have a pro using MOCA.. Can I connect a Ethernet switch to the ethernet port of the pro and connect other devices to the switch? Well I plugged an Apple TV into the pro's Ethernet jack and the mini lost its connection. So I guess the pro expects the Ethernet is connected to a router or modem vs a device wanting a connection.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

The whole point of being a home owner is so that you can "cut up" and run Ethernet everywhere. One of the strongest points in my single family home is that I have Ethernet in ALL the rooms I need it, and it is GREAT! Gigabit, by the way. I have multiple things high data rates going on at the same time and no hiccups, as would be on WiFi. It can all be done in a home aesthetically. I would not give up my powerful, no probs, Gigabit hard wired network for anything. As you get over being a "new" home owner, you're going to find that you are going to want to "cut up" quite a few things in your new home, more than you realize, because you can.


----------



## randy1649 (Apr 18, 2011)

YES you can!!!
I do exactly that and I get great fast internet speeds on everything vs the old WiFi method. 
I use an TRENDnet 8-Port Unmanaged Gigabit switch, really inexpensive to buy.
The MOCA out-plug goes into the 8-port switch.
The switch has everything plugged into it.
I have 2 pc's, the smart TV, my AppleTV, naturally my roamio tivo, and everything not only works great wired up to my router via MOCA, but streaming between tivo's, one to another, is flawless and smooth. Unlike with WiFI and tivo streaming. 

Plus, with all the new apps available on Tivo i.e. Vudu, Netflix, Hulu, etc etc you need that fast internet speed for streaming.
Moca gives that. and then some.

I highly recommend any house with cable-TV wiring, whether used for TV or not, to add wired internet throughout via MOCA.
More secure internet, MUCH faster internet speeds, and its so easy set up.
And why in the heck run ethernet cable? Why mess with that mess and cost?
Go MOCA.

My ISP supplies me with ultra high speed, but with using WiFi I was only testing speeds @ 10 - 15. After going the MOCA route, I get near full ultra-speed 50+ all thru the house. Actually, I'm assuming 50+ since my speed test maxes out @ 40. The needle is as far as it will go. So for all I know I'm getting near 80 speed?

All I know, MOCA makes all the difference in the world. Especially for cable wired homes, and large homes where the WiFI signal drops off after a wall or two.

PS..
I too have one tivo roamio-PLUS, and use that tivo for MOCA sourcing. Located next to my router.
The tivo roamio PLUS unit comes with the built-in MOCA. The basic tivo roamio's do not.
All my other tivos are the non-PLUS models.
But all are wired to MOCA.
If you do not have a roamio "PLUS" tivo next to your router, you simply need a MOCA adaptor device at the router for the internet sourcing.

A MOCA adaptor at the router as the source, and the same MOCA adaptors at every output hookup destination.
So if you have, say 4 rooms needing wired internet, and all rooms already have wired cable TV coax, then you will need 5 MOCA adaptors.
One for the source, plugged into your router, and 4 other MOCA adaptors, one for each room needing internet.
And simply add a switch if you have more then one internet ready device in the room.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes, you can put a switch in.

If you want other Ethernet devices in rooms with a Mini, putting a MoCA adapter and a switch will work. You could also use a cable splitter and use a MoCA adapter for the other devices, and the built-in MoCA for the Mini. Six of one, half a dozen of the other. If it's just a Mini, then you don't need a MoCA adapter, as you would use the Mini's built-in MoCA. The Mini, however, cannot bridge MoCA to other devices.


----------



## Bird_Flu (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the tips!


----------

